# Cyprus Cat lovers



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I recently moved to a different neighborhood. I immediately noticed that the house to the left and to the right had food out for the cats. I didn't think much till the girls asked the neighbors who do all these cats belong to(there are over 20 cats). The reply "Oh they don't belong to anyone we all feed them. they are neighborhood cats." So today I saw a neighbor holding a kitten and rubbing it with a towel. the kitten apparently went into wet cement and got stuck so he was trying to clean him up.
So not all Cypriots hate or mistreat animals.:clap2:


----------



## Ecastica (Nov 23, 2012)

a lot of cypriots love animals thats why there are so many organisations helping animals and Cypriot people give their help and money to the cause. I know that it seems that Cypriot are not animal lovers but you cannot generalize a whole population based on some bad examples of people mistreating animals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My next door neighbour (Cypriot)has 2 cats that he treats like babies. He brushes them every day, loves to cuddle them when he is relaxing after working on his land for hours. When he working they follw him around and watch him work. If they get ill he takes them straight to the vet. He has lost 3 cats to poisoning or snake bite and was very upset about it.

So I agree that not all Cypriots are cruel animals and in many cases it is more a case of ignorance than deliberate cruelty. 
Yes, there are some very nasty people who will harm and abuse animals but there are plenty of that type in the UK also.


----------

